# Anyone know the chords for Picture My Face by Teenage Head?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know it's a simple song and I am embarrassed that I can't get it. I can get the main guitar fine, I just can't figure out what the clean chords are being played by the second guitar. If anyone can help, thanks a ton.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

TELL ME, WHERE CAN I FIND SOME???:rockon:


----------

